
Chance the Rapper is the world's first truly independent artist - lifeisstillgood
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/may/19/chance-the-rapper-album-coloring-book-mixtape-billboard-charts-stream-music
======
lifeisstillgood
This seems more of a tipping point than Ck Louis - it's more native to the web
as a means of watching / measuring.

------
nness
It certainly helps that 'Coloring Book' is a fantastic album.

